# War On "yeah That" Replies



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

We've had wars ranging from abrasive paper grit to religion - yay, it's time for a new war!

The war against replies with nothing but "







" or equivalent with no useful information, joke or addition to the discussion. There's a "like" button for a reason.

Proposed remedies:
1) Remove the emoticon.
2) Add a "Yeah, THIS" with a little middle finger icon next to the "like" button to flag offending culprits








3) Do nothing, and hope the world somehow continues to spin.

I expect a lot of







replies to this thread!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Wish I could do some.of.them lil faces, I dont seem to have many on me phone? :'(


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I didn't want to just say 'yeah that' . . . . So here is a bunny with a pancake on its head.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Sometimes we agree, sometimes we don't..
I was saving this for the gkj sighting today, but some bloody mod locked the topic







(bloody mods) ...
So along with "yea that".... I feel this could be equally usefull in those moments of sheer frustration, shortly followed by feelings of remorse for things said & done..... the slingshot community should forget all worries and have...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah, why cant we just all get along.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, here's how I see it, Buns. When you have been on a forum for a long time and you are looking at slingshots all the time and trying to say something besides "nice job" or "stunning" or "cool", well it begins to get taxing. So sometimes when somebody else expresses what you thought was "cool" in a far more specific way that you are capable of, you just want to second the sentiment. It's like saying, "I agree", in a normal conversation among a group.

Giving a buzzer or something to a group of friends to press whenever they agree with the speaker would be ludicrous, don't you think? Well pressing the LIKE button is pretty much the same.

The way I see it, saying "yeah that" or "I agree" is the alternative to saying nothing, just because you can't think of a different way of expressing exactly what was just said. Pressing the LIKE button isn't the same thing by a long shot.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the way Dayhiker thinks.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Another benefit of the yeah this post over just "liking" it , it is another way of supporting the OP's thread. The member not only agrees with another posters comment, they "bump" the thread up, giving other members that might have missed the thread an opportunity to see it. Honestly there is no harm or "fowl" either way...

LGD


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Reasons why wars start, divorces happen, forums and members splinter and disagreements between people start is over little things. Not really the little things, it's the pursuing and contending the little things.

A good quote; "Don't sweat the little things." Also, don't contend over the little things.

Ok, I imagine this isn't as big a deal to you Ben, as the thread might come across as, but the principle above is still relevant for us all in general, here and abroad.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

I believe it is fine as is...I agree that sometimes it is difficult to come up with the right expression and if the previous individual stated it and you like it stated that way, then it should be fine to "second the motion" People can be selective on which words, pictures, emos, they use to express themselves.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Yeah, why cant we just all get along.


you guys re making my stomach sick!!!!!!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

all the above opinions are true, except the 2 very icky man themed posts







, what i have noticed is alot of people just using this button to raise post counts. Hrawk/Ben we dont need to get along that much


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

newconvert said:


> what i have noticed is alot of people just using this button to raise post counts.


I know what you mean, or they use two consecutive posts to complete a comment... Darn tha burns me GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> what i have noticed is alot of people just using this button to raise post counts.


I know what you mean, or they use two consecutive posts to complete a comment... Darn tha burns me GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR








[/quote]yeah, its a mindless act, thinking high counts earns the person a certain prestige?


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

It is like the word game running here. It has raised my post count a great deal, but I do enjoy it.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

newconvert said:


> what i have noticed is alot of people just using this button to raise post counts.


I know what you mean, or they use two consecutive posts to complete a comment... Darn tha burns me GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR








[/quote]yeah, its a mindless act, thinking high counts earns the person a certain prestige?
[/quote]

I was being sarcastical with a touch of ironing. I guess I don't use smilies properly


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

newconvert said:


> all the above opinions are true, except the 2 very icky man themed posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Until the whole english speaking world fully understands the difference between:
"Bollocks" and
"The dogs bollocks"
misunderstandings and verbiage are fated to continue!

love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A note about upping one's post count. Why does anybody care about such things?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> A note about upping one's post count. Why does anybody care about such things?


I think the only ones that could answer that are that ones that actually care about such things.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> A note about upping one's post count. Why does anybody care about such things?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> all the above opinions are true, except the 2 very icky man themed posts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 22756

[/quote]

And ......


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

bullseyeben! said:


> Sometimes we agree, sometimes we don't..
> I was saving this for the gkj sighting today, but some bloody mod locked the topic
> 
> 
> ...


But there is something disturbing about THAT group hug.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> Sometimes we agree, sometimes we don't..
> I was saving this for the gkj sighting today, but some bloody mod locked the topic
> 
> 
> ...


But there is something disturbing about THAT group hug.
[/quote]


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

War. What is it good for?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> War. What is it good for?


Some people would try and have you believe 'The Economy'


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Beanflip said:


> War. What is it good for?


Absolutely Nothing


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

say it again!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Huh. Good god!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


>


Hrawk, you are making me think the break up with your girlfriend has had serious deleterious effects on your orientation.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ah, the music brings us together. LGD, is that Goldberg?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Ah, the music brings us together. LGD, is that Goldberg?


 I don't thinks so, but who knows.. I didn't take the pic


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Hrawk, you are making me think the break up with your girlfriend has had serious deleterious effects on your orientation.


Homophobic much ?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> Hrawk, you are making me think the break up with your girlfriend has had serious deleterious effects on your orientation.


Homophobic much ?
[/quote]

Nope. But not for pro **** activity or adulterous activity or immoral activity etc, either.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Nope. But not for pro **** activity or adulterous activity or immoral activity etc, either.


Good to know. I too am against the homogenization of milk. I quite miss that thick creamy lump you could lick form the end of the bottle.

As for adulterous and immoral activity, what can I say, it's great to be me


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

hahahahaa! Man, I turn my back and this thread goes a little ape. How did this get onto the subject of men's innate ability to pleasure another man better than a woman can? But I digress.

I think we've made progress here, albeit in the complete opposite direction! lol This thread was more than I could ever have dreamed. I
declare this war over, resulting in a stalemate.

Next war: Is Nathan, the master slingshot maker from Flippinout Slingshots, really Jason Lee?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> We've had wars ranging from abrasive paper grit to religion - yay, it's time for a new war!
> 
> The war against replies with nothing but "
> 
> ...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Sammich time !


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

"Yeah That"


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)




----------

